
Linus Torvalds Joins Microsoft, Creates “WinX” Windows-On-Linux (2005 Fiction) - oropolo
https://www.wired.com/2005/02/microsoft-5/
======
oropolo
Given the recent embrace of open source -- especially linux -- by Microsoft, I
can't help but wonder if something like "WinX" could actually happen, as is
being mused about over on this thread:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=18378332](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=18378332)

